# The Original Condom Shooter



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This Pistol Gripped Plastic BB Shooter is the original BB shooter-or as we as kids called it "Condom Shooter". It was listed for sale in some of the outdoor magazines in the late 60's and early 70's (what a decade). I think she went for $1.25 or so. Anyway,you can see why we called it a Condom Shooter. It isn't an actual Condom but I'm sure one could be used. Balloons would also serve the purpose. It does a decent job with BB's at close range and even has a little sight. Love these vintage designs. I just want to give out a big thank you to Master Bill Hayes for sending me this for my collection. He knew I really wanted one and he sent it. Class Act this man is for sure. Cool ain't it? Flatband


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

That's the one! I saw that in Outdoor Life in the mid60s and have always wondered how well it worked. I didn't buy one because back then (at age 10 or so) I was a Wham-o flat band specialist and would never use anything else.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That nipple ain't for babies! Can it be shot? (video) Can a replacement nib be found or will a store bought suffice?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition,Gary! And you are right Bill is an A1 guy, that's for sure.

+1 on the video

LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I will have to do a video on this one-so cool! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I will have to do a video on this one-so cool! Flatband


Can't wait, I already enjoyed previous collection video.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, had one also...where did it go?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just came back from the local Supermarket and passed by the Dishwashing gloves. Those fingers on those gloves look might tempting. Latex fingers = Scissors = new rubber for new toy for Gary! Latex
no less!!!!!!!





















Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet Deal, Gary! I am excited for you

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like fun! They don't make 'em like that any more


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Just came back from the local Supermarket and passed by the Dishwashing gloves. Those fingers on those gloves look might tempting. Latex fingers = Scissors = new rubber for new toy for Gary! Latex
> no less!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you are a genius!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Not a genius Mr.E , just SLINGSHOT INSANE!!!!!!!





















Flatband


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nifty device there. I also would love to see a video of this, I have never seen anything like it (I was not around as of the 60s and 70s).


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok., now I know what you guys have been talking about. This is a different design than ours. We ran into this when we were applying for our patent believe it or not. Its really neat, but respectfully it is flawed. Let me explain:

The 60's design has a nipple like pouch that is attached to the FRONT of the ring. That pouch goes through the ring and out the back with which you pull. We experimented with this but the problem is that there is too much surface area of latexrubber in contact with the plastic frame. This works fine if your shooting things at 150 FPS but as the tension grows on the Latex to get it up to 300 FPS and more it proved to constantly tear.

Our solution (and maybe its not the best/ but its the best one we know of) was to attach it to the back and have the least amount of surface area in contact with the plastic. The trick though was getting it to stay on while pulling hard on it. You have to pull fairly hard to get something up to 350 FPS.

Our ring design set a base ring with a lip for the Pouches/balloons to sit on while having a second ring provide a clamp for the pouch to hold it. Both have threads to screw down. However, that clamp has to screw on from the front b/c the pouch sits on the back! This proved to be difficult to unscrew with your hands. We needed a "key" of sorts. We provided that with the cap. (So it gets complicated fast.) In addition, we wanted a cap so people could store their ammo in it without having loose ammo in their pocket all the time.

Because ours is an EDC slingshot we wanted it as small as possible so no handle is crucial. The ring must be small enough for EDC but big enough to hold onto when your pulling hard on a pouch. You will find it is a perfect balance and is very comfortable. You do NOT need a handle trust me.

This is difficult to explain without holding one in my hand in front of you guys but I hope you kinda get the picture.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Gary,

You are lucky to have such nice friends. That was a special time in history! I hope you enjoy this cool shooter in your collection!  Way to go Bill  Spreading joy!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great post Flatband!! That is the exact one I was thinking of too! I remember seeing it in a K-Mart (I believe) many (MANY) years ago. I also recall that I really wanted one but for one reason or another I never did get one.

And it's funny because when this whole subject came up the first thing I was thinking..."Didn't Flatband have a video of his collection and I saw one in the video?"...so I guess the answer is yes!! It brought back many memories when I saw it in your video...even if it was just for a second or two. I still think those are super cool and would love to have one. But I'm sure finding replacment bands (nipples?) is impossible now. If you do shoot it, aren't you worried about tearing the last known bands for it?


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I had one of those. I haven't seen it in years. I need to start digging and see if Ican turn it up. It is more than likely laying in some box of my junk in storage. Now you have inspired me to go on a massive search.

Sasq.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bumping this back after Bill brought it up in the pocket shot thread. This one looks way cool and suspect that it could make some kind of come back if made just right.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta get me one of those "Pocket Shots"!

You are right on Mr.Can Opener, the mid 50's up to the early 80's was an absolute awesome time for slingshots!

It looks like with the addition of forums such as this one and the interest in slingshots gaining in popularity every day, we may hopefully see that kind of slingshot madness again!!!!

I mean it seemed like every few months back then a new model would appear in the back of Outdoor Life, Field and Stream,Sports Afield, Fur Fish Game,Popular Mechanics and a ton of other magazines. I would just drool looking at the ads!!!!!!! Ah the memories!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh gosh can't way't to see the video what a nice move from bill to send it to you that's a bargain slingshot for a collector so cool !!!
Cheers


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm actually afraid to do a video because the original rubbers are very old and the replacements are just as bad. Maybe I'll get a few balloons and do it with those.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Woden that " pocket shot "thingy her from the forum work maybe ? They have extras to order they might work
Cheers


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is a video with the "Tira-Lilas" as they are called in Mexico.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Ok., now I know what you guys have been talking about. This is a different design than ours. We ran into this when we were applying for our patent believe it or not. Its really neat, but respectfully it is flawed. Let me explain:
> 
> The 60's design has a nipple like pouch that is attached to the FRONT of the ring. That pouch goes through the ring and out the back with which you pull. We experimented with this but the problem is that there is too much surface area of latexrubber in contact with the plastic frame. This works fine if your shooting things at 150 FPS but as the tension grows on the Latex to get it up to 300 FPS and more it proved to constantly tear.
> 
> ...


i see your shooter as basically based on this idea from when i was a kid . . .












Flatband said:


> I'm actually afraid to do a video because the original rubbers are very old and the replacements are just as bad. Maybe I'll get a few balloons and do it with those.


would an actual condom work on it ? or one of the "balloons" from the guy who has the "pocket shooter".


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Imperial:

That is what we did when we were kids too, but we used a gatorade top. We shot skittles out of it as ammo and those things would move! The only problem was that it only got about 5 shots off before the balloon would tear. We had to modify it quite a bit in order to get it to something you could use without breaking. (see my previous post)

--I like your Full Metal Jacket Quote BTW. he heh


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Imperial:
> 
> That is what we did when we were kids too, but we used a gatorade top. We shot skittles out of it as ammo and those things would move! The only problem was that it only got about 5 shots off before the balloon would tear. We had to modify it quite a bit in order to get it to something you could use without breaking. (see my previous post)
> 
> --I like your Full Metal Jacket Quote BTW. he heh


the one on the right is a gatorade top. when i was a kid we only had the milk and 2 liter tops. gatorade wasnt in plastic bottles yet, actually, i dont think gatorade was around till i was in my early teens. i get more than five shots. btw. . . ever considered putting a "pull tab" of sorts on the end of your balloon, the way the "punch" balloons do ? when i was a kid, we used to wrap the end of the balloons sometimes with a rubber band, like tieing a band on a pouch, to pull on . we noticed that the friction caused by pulling on the ammo and balloon end stretching in grip would not last as long. but when we wrapped the ends, the ammo just sat there and didnt cause friction on the rubber. (hope i explained that well enough )










oh, and i think you should send flatband a balloon or two of yours for him to try on his condom shooter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Ok., now I know what you guys have been talking about. This is a different design than ours. We ran into this when we were applying for our patent believe it or not. Its really neat, but respectfully it is flawed. Let me explain:
> 
> The 60's design has a nipple like pouch that is attached to the FRONT of the ring. That pouch goes through the ring and out the back with which you pull. We experimented with this but the problem is that there is too much surface area of latexrubber in contact with the plastic frame. This works fine if your shooting things at 150 FPS but as the tension grows on the Latex to get it up to 300 FPS and more it proved to constantly tear.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you know why I am pointing this out if you have been toying with slingshots long enough and what it takes to get elastic to propel ammo above 250 FPS.

How in the world can you claim 300 -350 fps with one of those? I can admit I might be missing some factor that allows the Pocket Shot elastic to get 300 fps.

But on first impression that is aggrandizing (false claims) your product's capability. I would like to see a video chronographing the FPS you are claiming the Pocket Shot can do. And not just one shot but several shots consecutively.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Hopefully you know why I am pointing this out if you have been toying with slingshots long enough and what it takes to get elastic to propel ammo above 250 FPS.
> 
> Ok., now I know what you guys have been talking about. This is a different design than ours. We ran into this when we were applying for our patent believe it or not. Its really neat, but respectfully it is flawed. Let me explain:
> 
> ...


RayShot...It DOES do 300-350 FPS easy with a 1/4 in slug. In fact, we can get slightly above that with a 9mm ball or an airsoft. (357FPS on the video below) Im sorry you dont believe me but here is a video of some chronograph work in a compilation video we put together. We could do a video like you described but I dont think it is necessary.






Im sure others will post in time to prove the power and speed of the Pocket Shot as well....or you could just simply order one and see for yourself.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you know why I am pointing this out if you have been toying with slingshots long enough and what it takes to get elastic to propel ammo above 250 FPS.
> ...


Seriously?? That is your response?

I am reading from what you said; "I am too lazy, and or know I can't get 300fps from a pocket shot so I am avoiding the call to proof."

Are you going to show yourself to be one among the thousands that boast of some claim and know full well you are flat out lying to your intended audience regarding your product? Or prove your claim.

I am not saying it isn't a product you didn't do your homework on or that isn't a cool little toy, it is a cool concept that has been around a decades, but please just be straight and transparent with how it actually performs and what it takes to do what you say it does. And please, prove it.


----------



## Dalethor (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the way things like that BB shooter can bring one right back to the time and place we remember being when we first saw the item. That nostalgia is what's special about that item, and for me what's special about slingshots in general. I remember, perhaps in a somewhat "rose colored glasses" sort of way, the great times my buddy and I had with our home made catapults. I am sure that there are those that might remember our antics with a somewhat less warm feeling, but that's the nature of growing up I guess.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Popular Science and Popular Mechanics both had a tube shooter that advertised "easy to get common elastics" or something like that. I showed the ad to my Dad and he said, "yes, common rubbers is what they're talking about." I didn't know what a rubber was at that time, I was too young, so he said, "Well, balloons then." and went back to what he was doing, somewhat annoyed. LOL

I think the ad was exactly what Bill sent you.

Latex surgical glove fingers would work on a simple PVC pipe, tied with a rubber band OR use a plastic end cap with the base cut off for a tight friction fit over the condom placed over the pipe end. I'm working on one that's going to be a little fancier..will post when done. Easy. Ordinary rubber gloves I don't think are latex, they are neoprene or some such synthetic, dunno...maybe some are still made of latex and will stretch just fine.

Rubber returns to is original shape when stretched at X velocity depending on the type of rubber and the morphology of the "band". A condom would as well for it is pure latex (I guess...not being a connoiseur). If one would put two condoms, one inside the other, on a tube instead of just one, naturally you would have a "double band" aparatus with double pull and double strength. The condom would stetch full BF. I imagine the tip would wear out first from abrasion with the projectile but if smooth steelies were used or marbles, there'd be very little if any abraision...just stretch wear.

Latex finger cots (rubber finger thingeys from office supply stores) might work on your shooter...dunno...but they used to be made of latex. These finger cots are frequently used by those who count money, they give more purchase on bills than just finger tips would. You slip them over the crucial finger tips and start counting. They are much thicker than rubber glove fingers or condoms and sort of resemble the shooter's latex cone elastic.

A Scotish drum and piper troop stopped and took a break from playing in front of a pharmacy. The troop leader marched up the steps and entered the pharmacy and gave the pharmacist a used condom with a hole in it and asked him if he could repair it. The pharmacist said he probably could but it would be much easier if the piper just bought another one. The piper thought a second and returnd to the drum and piper troop and conferred with them for a minute and returned to the pharmacist and said, "Yes, the troop will purchase a new condom."

Badaboom

Chuck (part Scot BTW so I can tell this ethnic joke alright)


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

sharp eye said:


>


Let's see "them" outlaw that! Actually since it went clean through the can on a snap shot, that's about what normal SSs do, right? Impressive, fast to load and evidently the guy was good enough to nail the can at a few yards range. I think a balloon without much of a neck on it would work best, a long neck might interfere with the ball's exit. This is where rubber glove or surgival glove fingers would work OK...no restriction. If you bunched the palm or back or sleeve of the glove over a pipe, with extra rubber it would also work...regardless if all the fingers were used up. The palm and back offer two more pieces of latex.


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like a nipple off of a babybottle . See if one of those will work.


----------

